# [EBUILD] app-i18n/man-pages-fr

## mrpouet

Bonjour à tous,

je l'avais dejà annoncé il y a longtemps sur #gentoo-fr@freenode, mais la plupart devait être partie boire une bière (bande d'alcoolique   :Laughing:  ).

j'ai mis dans mon overlay une version à jour des pages de man fr (celles de portage ont au moins 3 ans...), synchro avec les dernière version sys-apps/man-pages (3.23).

j'ai simplement utilisé les sources et le patchset de debian (qui à mon sens sont trés bien).

Il faut savoir une chose, c'est que nroff et groff supportent trés mal l'UTF-8, alors attendant que diego s'en charge, je fais une conversion à la volée en ISO depuis src_install() (via iconv, enfin si vous avez une meilleure idée, n'hésitez pas  :Wink:  ).

Principalement car çà m'a gonflé de passer je ne sais pas combien de temps à bidouiller mon /etc/man.conf (puis bon çà donne pas beaucoup envie aux utilisateurs débutants je suppose...) . La c'est automatique et portage fait tout...

Je poste ici, pour la simple est bonne raison, qu'en général vous n'hésitez pas à dire les choses (faites juste l'impasse sur mon orthographe   :Embarassed:  ).

Si vous trouvez çà, sympas, je le balancerai dans portage  :Smile: 

PS: c'est juste une idée mais je pense que celà pourrait être intéressant si la communauté francophone de gentoo, s'organiserait afin de traduire les pages de man propres à notre chère distributions (genre make.conf, emerge, portage... etc...)

Il y a cependant des documentations online, mais bon les pages de man çà reste toujours pratique, surtout lorsqu'on est offline  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> Je poste ici, pour la simple est bonne raison, qu'en général vous n'hésitez pas à dire les choses

 

ben, euh, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Roh punaise faudrait que je jette un oeil à mon nroff... ça fait des années que j'ai bidouillé ça pour obtenir un truc potable!

J'y jetterai un oeil quand je serai devant ma Gentoo avec du temps pour ça  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Merci mrpouet ! 

Fonctionne aux p'tits zonions !

Je peux enfin virer tous les affreux bidouillages de /etc/man.conf qui de toutes façons ne fonctionnaient qu'à moitié !  :Smile: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*   Je poste ici, pour la simple est bonne raison, qu'en général vous n'hésitez pas à dire les choses 
> 
> ben, euh, merci 

 

c'était un compliment   :Laughing: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci mrpouet !
> 
> Fonctionne aux p'tits zonions !
> ...

 

Ah ben tant mieux alors, moi j'y avais passé 3h sur ce truc en obtenant quelque chose qu'à moitié potable.. dont l'encodage était cassé une fois sur

deux...   :Shocked: 

content d'avoir pu t'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Good news ! Merci !  :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai qu'au bout du compte, c'était toujours +/- bancal quel que soit ce qu'on passait à nroff - je teste aussi dès que je rentre... l'année prochaine ^^

----------

## ghoti

Le problème c'était que quand la conversion était bonne pour man-pages-fr, ça foirait avec les pages fournies avec les applis telle que nano ou mplayer qui, elles, étaient pourtant correctes au départ avec le paramètre -mandoc.

Et vice-versa bien sûr !

J'avais essayé aussi bien "recode" que "iconv" mais pas moyen d'avoir une soluce universelle  :Sad: 

Avec la remise à plat de mrpouet dès l'emerge, tout baigne enfin !  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

@mrpouet : en effet, ce serait cool si tu pouvais passer ton ebuild dans l'arbre officiel !  :Wink: 

----------

## mrpouet

Okay, je m'occupe de çà demain matin, pas de soucis.

non car là j'ai une méchante gueule de bois, je suis pas vraiment en état   :Laughing: 

Au fait bonne année les gars  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Salut mrpouet,  et coucou les anciens !

De passage ici parce que moi aussi nroff me faisait des misères, j'ai essayé ton ebuild.  Globalement, c'est cool, ça marche, fini les caractères barbares.  Par contre, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que cette nouvelle version fournisse toutes les pages qui étaient dispos dans la vieille version qui est dans Portage: il manque notamment toutes les pages de la section 1, donc les commandes les plus basiques ("man cp" et compagnie).  Dans le repository Debian, j'ai trouvé un "manpages-fr-extra" qui fournit ces pages manquantes.

Perso, je les ai installées en les ajoutant à ton ebuild.  Voilà le patch, si ça t'intéresse :

```

diff --git a/app-i18n/man-pages-fr/man-pages-fr-3.23.1.ebuild b/app-i18n/man-pages-fr/man-pages-fr-3.23.1.ebuild

index e75224a..a27737d 100644

--- a/app-i18n/man-pages-fr/man-pages-fr-3.23.1.ebuild

+++ b/app-i18n/man-pages-fr/man-pages-fr-3.23.1.ebuild

@@ -7,11 +7,15 @@ inherit eutils

 MY_PN=${PN/-}

 MY_P=${MY_PN}_${PV}

 PATCH_LEVEL=1

+EXTRA_PN=${MY_PN}-extra

+EXTRA_PV=20090906

+EXTRA_P=${EXTRA_PN}_${EXTRA_PV}

 

 DESCRIPTION="A collection of french Linux man pages"

 HOMEPAGE="http://packages.debian.org"

 SRC_URI="mirror://debian/pool/main/m/${MY_PN}/${MY_P}.orig.tar.gz

-   mirror://debian/pool/main/m/${MY_PN}/${MY_P}-${PATCH_LEVEL}.diff.gz"

+   mirror://debian/pool/main/m/${MY_PN}/${MY_P}-${PATCH_LEVEL}.diff.gz

+   mirror://debian/pool/main/m/${EXTRA_PN}/${EXTRA_P}.tar.gz"

 

 LICENSE="freedist"

 SLOT="0"

@@ -24,6 +28,7 @@ DEPEND="sys-devel/gettext

    app-text/po4a"

 

 S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_PN}-${PV}

+EXTRA_S=../${EXTRA_PV}

 

 src_unpack() {

    unpack ${A}

@@ -31,9 +36,29 @@ src_unpack() {

    cd "${S}"

    mv ../{manpages,manpages-dev} .

    epatch "${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}-${PATCH_LEVEL}.diff"

+

+   # manpages-extra: openssl manpages need a modified pod2man ("--utf8" option)

+   sed -i 's: openssl : :' ${EXTRA_S}/Makefile \

+      || die "Failed to sed manpages-fr-extra Makefile"

+}

+

+src_compile() {

+   emake || die "emake failed for manpages-fr"

+   cd "${EXTRA_S}"

+   emake || die "emake failed for manpages-fr-extra"

 }

+

 src_install() {

-   local man_pages="$(echo {manpages,manpages-dev}/fr/*/*) $(echo manpagesfr/*/*)"

+   # install manpages-fr-extra in a "man" subdir

+   cd "${EXTRA_S}"

+   make install || die "make install failed for manpages-fr-extra"

+   rm man/man1/groups.1 # in collision with sys-apps/shadow

+   cd "${S}"

+

+   local man_pages="\

+      $(echo {manpages,manpages-dev}/fr/*/*) \

+      $(echo manpagesfr/*/*) \

+      $(echo ${EXTRA_S}/man/*/*)"

 

    # nroff has some difficulties with charset=utf-8

    einfo "Converting man-pages to ISO-8859-1"

```

Bon, j'ai fait au plus court hein, mais évidemment ça pourrait aussi être l'objet d'un ebuild séparé (sûrement plus propre), et/ou d'un USE flag, ou que sais-je encore...

Et pour info, voilà la liste des pages que cette modif' ajoute :

```
/usr/share/man/fr/man1/[.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/arch.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/at.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/atq.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/atrm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/base64.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/basename.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/bash.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/bash-minimal.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/bash-static.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/batch.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/cat.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/catchsegv.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chattr.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chcon.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chgrp.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chkdupexe.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chmod.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chown.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/chrt.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/cksum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/clear_console.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/cmp.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/comm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/compile_et.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/cp.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/crontab.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/csplit.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/cut.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/date.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/dd.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ddate.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/df.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/diff.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/diff3.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/dir.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/dircolors.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/dirname.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/dmesg.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/du.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/echo.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/egrep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/env.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/expand.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/expr.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/factor.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/false.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/fgrep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/find.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/flock.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/fmt.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/fold.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/free.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/gencat.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/getconf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/getent.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/getopt.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/grep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/head.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/hostid.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/iconv.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/id.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/install.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ipcrm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ipcs.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/join.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/kill.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/last.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/lastb.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ldd.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/line.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/link.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/linux32.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/linux64.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ln.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/locale.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/localedef.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/locate.findutils.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/logger.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/logname.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ls.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/lsattr.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mcookie.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/md5sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mesg.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mk_cmds.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mkdir.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mkfifo.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mknod.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mktemp.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/more.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/most.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mountpoint.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mtrace.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/mv.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/nice.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/nl.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/nohup.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/od.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/paste.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pathchk.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pg.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pgrep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pinky.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pkill.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pmap.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pr.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/printenv.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/printf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/ptx.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pwd.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/pwdx.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/rbash.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/readlink.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/readprofile.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/rename.ul.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/renice.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/rev.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/rgrep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/rm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/rmdir.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/runcon.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/script.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/scriptreplay.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sdiff.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/seq.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/setsid.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/setterm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sh.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sha1sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sha224sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sha256sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sha384sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sha512sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/shred.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/shuf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/skill.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/slabtop.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sleep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/snice.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sort.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/split.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sprof.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/stat.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/stdbuf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/stty.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sum.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/sync.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tac.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tail.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tailf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/taskset.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tee.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/test.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/timeout.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tload.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/top.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/touch.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tr.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/true.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/truncate.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tsort.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tty.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/tzselect.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/uname.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/unexpand.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/uniq.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/unlink.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/uptime.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/users.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/uuidgen.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/vdir.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/wall.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/wc.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/whereis.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/who.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/whoami.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/w.procps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/xargs.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/yes.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man1/zdump.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/com_err.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_atfork.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_condattr_destroy.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_condattr_init.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_cond_broadcast.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_cond_destroy.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_cond_init.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_cond_signal.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_cond_timedwait.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_cond_wait.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_getspecific.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_key_create.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_key_delete.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_kill_other_threads_np.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutexattr_destroy.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutexattr_gettype.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutexattr_init.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutexattr_setkind_np.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutexattr_settype.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutex_destroy.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutex_init.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutex_lock.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutex_trylock.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_mutex_unlock.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_once.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_setspecific.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/pthread_sigmask.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_clear.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_compare.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_copy.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_generate.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_generate_random.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_generate_time.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_is_null.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_parse.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_time.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man3/uuid_unparse.3.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/at.allow.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/at.deny.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/crontab.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/e2fsck.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/exports.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/fstab.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/gai.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/halt.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/idmapd.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/initscript.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/inittab.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/lilo.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/locale.gen.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/locatedb.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/mke2fs.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/nfs.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/nscd.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/rcS.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man5/sysctl.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man7/bash-builtins.7.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man7/nfsd.7.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/activate.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/addpart.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/atd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/badblocks.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/blockdev.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/bootlogd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/cfdisk.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/chroot.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/clock.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/cron.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/ctrlaltdel.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/cytune.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/debugfs.reiser4.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/debugreiserfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/delpart.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/dosfsck.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/dosfslabel.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/dumpe2fs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/e2freefrag.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/e2fsck.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/e2fsck.static.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/e2image.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/e2label.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/e2undo.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/exportfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fdformat.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fdisk.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/findfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.ext2.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.ext3.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.ext4.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.ext4dev.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.minix.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.msdos.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.nfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.reiser4.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fsck.vfat.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/fstab-decode.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/getty.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/gssd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/halt.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/hwclock.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/i386.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/iconvconfig.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/idmapd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/init.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/invoke-rc.d.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/isosize.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/keytab-lilo.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/killall5.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/ldconfig.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/ld.so.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/lilo.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/liloconfig.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/lilo_find_mbr.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/lilo.real.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/locale-gen.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/logsave.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/losetup.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/measurefs.reiser4.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkdosfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mke2fs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.ext2.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.ext3.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.ext4dev.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.minix.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.msdos.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.reiser4.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkfs.vfat.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mklost+found.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkreiserfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mkrescue.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mount.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mountd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/mount.nfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/nfsd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/nfsstat.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/nscd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/partx.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/pidof.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/pivot_root.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/poweroff.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/ramsize.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rdev.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/reboot.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/resize2fs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rmt-tar.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rootflags.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpcdebug.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpc.gssd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpc.idmapd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpc.mountd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpc.nfsd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpc.statd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/rpc.svcgssd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/runlevel.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/service.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/setarch.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/sfdisk.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/showmount.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/shutdown.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/sm-notify.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/startpar.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/statd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/sulogin.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/svcgssd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/swapoff.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/swapon.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/sysctl.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/telinit.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/tune2fs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/umount.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/umount.nfs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/update-lilo.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/update-locale.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/update-rc.d.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/validlocale.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/vidmode.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/vmstat.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/fr/man8/zic.8.bz2

```

Voilà voilà, mes 2 centimes...

Et bonne année à tous !

----------

## mrpouet

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Salut mrpouet,  et coucou les anciens !
> 
> De passage ici parce que moi aussi nroff me faisait des misères, j'ai essayé ton ebuild.  Globalement, c'est cool, ça marche, fini les caractères barbares.  Par contre, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que cette nouvelle version fournisse toutes les pages qui étaient dispos dans la vieille version qui est dans Portage: il manque notamment toutes les pages de la section 1, donc les commandes les plus basiques ("man cp" et compagnie).  Dans le repository Debian, j'ai trouvé un "manpages-fr-extra" qui fournit ces pages manquantes.
> 
> Perso, je les ai installées en les ajoutant à ton ebuild.  Voilà le patch, si ça t'intéresse :
> ...

 

Mhhh... tu voix j'avais même pas remarqué que tout les pages n'étaient pas installées  :Smile:  ,

point intéressant, tu pourrai m'envoyer ton patch en e-mail ? (mrpouet@gentoo.org)

Merci au fait  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut mrpouet  !

Merci beaucoup pour ton ebuild ça marche nickel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrpouet

hehe, ah ben tant mieux alors.

il faut juste que j'intègre le patch de TGL et ensuite je pense que je pourrai le bouger dans portage  :Wink: 

(arf j'ai 55000 trucs à faire en ce moment   :Laughing:  )

----------

